# France Passion 2007 book and invitation card



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Ordered mine and paid for it about 6 weeks ago. It was promised in early March.

Is anybody else waiting. I can't contact them via the web site as the links don't seem to be working

Ian


----------



## 102160 (Dec 20, 2006)

I used the cc link on friday night to pay my mebership. They can be a bit slow...


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We're waiting too. Same as you, we were told early March. I seem to remember the same wait last year but it did come in the end.

G


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

I ordered my france passion from Vicarious books and the acknowledgement advised that delivery would be mid march. as the scheme runs from easter to easter I dont see any problem not having a card until easter
Noel


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

I hope they arrive before Easter - I'm off to France the day before! I would thing 1-2 weeks prior to that would be reasonable


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I am still waiting for mine. I ordered very early to get the cheapest rate possible. I see in the French Passion book it lasts from March 1st 2006 to April 8th 2007!


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Thank you all for your swift replies. It seems I'm not the only one waiting but if it doesn't hurry up I'll be off.

Ian


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I have also just emailed them via their web site.


----------



## rikida (Jan 27, 2007)

*France passion*

I have ordered mine 4 weeks ago and the promised me it would be here beginning of march.
We are off to pick up our new Hymer Class B SL524 from Nuremberg in Germany on the 22.3.2007. 
Can`t wait.

Rikida


----------



## NJEBE (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re French Passion*

Hi,
I e-mailed French Passion about mine having not arrived on Sunday (yesterday ) I received a e-mail back today saying I would received very shortly, so I don't think there is any problems they are just a little late
Regards John


----------



## thefman (May 1, 2005)

im glad you brought this up i was getting a little worried myself,we leave in around 3 weeks for a month :?


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks to all, first time I have ordered it and did so 7 weeks ago, I too was beginning to panic, we go out on the 30th, so just praying they get it here before then!!

Mandy


----------



## 97751 (Feb 17, 2006)

Have just ordered mine. Is £!9.50 about right?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

delandave said:


> Have just ordered mine. Is £!9.50 about right?


Can't remember the exact price but there is only one price because what you are buying is membership of the scheme - the book and sticker are only to tell you where you can stay.

If you've not used it before you are in for a treat. It's a brilliant idea and wish it had got off the ground here in UK.

G


----------



## PurpleDragon (Nov 6, 2006)

Received ours from Vicarious books on Thursday, exellent service from these guys.  
Just looking forward to using it now. We are off for a 6 mounth tour of Europe on the 4 April.


----------



## 99762 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Passion France 2007*

Hi
I also paid about 6weeks ago and am off in April, reply received copied below
Bonjour,

Thank you for your order of the Invitations Formula 2007; you are now registered on the guests list of France Passion.

The Invitations Guide is sent by routing, you should thus receive it soon.

We wish you some beautiful journeys and pleasant meetings with the wine growers and farmers participating in the Invitations Formula.

Cordialement,

So I guess it should be here soon, I hope so.

Hope this helps

Tony Bowdler


----------



## wendick (Dec 16, 2005)

6 weeks for a publication not bad ive been waiting 8 weeks for my MHF sticker!


----------



## 102003 (Dec 4, 2006)

Anyone got theirs yet. We are leaving in the next day or two and was hoping to take the France Passion guide with us.

Lildavdon


----------



## thefman (May 1, 2005)

not yet mate :?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Me neither. I had the same reply as Tony above when I e-mailed them.

Caravan Club Europe part 2 arrived within 3 days when I was expecting it to take weeks.

G


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Well? Can anyone report receiving their stuff from France?

Not a dicky here.

Ian


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Still waiting for mine  

Leaving on 4th April so hopefully will be delivered soon.....


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Nothing here yet either, we go Friday, will be really dissapointed if its not here. Wrote and got same reply as above that its "routing its way here"


----------



## 97395 (Jan 22, 2006)

My France Passion book has arrived this morning - ordered it months ago over their web-site. 
Seem to remember it took ages last year too.
Just need to get the Knaus now and we can visit all those lovely vineyards!

Marie
:lol:


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Yipppeeee!!!! mine arrived this morning, just time to really get down to the planning now. 

Mandy


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

My France Passion book arrived this morning as well, orderered 11th January!!

So hopefully anyone wanting theirs urgently will receive it in time.


----------



## 102160 (Dec 20, 2006)

We got ours this morning too. Had a lovely weekend away in the Knaus too, life is OK sometimes....


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Ours arrived this morning ordered in November.

Later arriving this year.


Motorhomer2


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Moi aussi

Ian


----------



## thefman (May 1, 2005)

wooo hooo! mine too panic over  

mark.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Not mine - unless it was stolen from the doorstep while we were away.

G


----------



## Ginamo (Sep 5, 2006)

Ours arrived today, so I guess they are all on their way. We sent for ours early February.

Shall we all have our MHF stickers on the windscreen so we know each other if we happen to end up on the same farm?

Gina


----------



## 102355 (Jan 7, 2007)

Don't be afraid, for french people too it is the same, france passion is in late...
is it the result of the success ? ( "la rançon du succès" in french)

Christian (south of france)


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Got mine this morning  

Just need to work out how to use it now. Off in a week


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

griffly16 said:


> Just need to work out how to use it now. Off in a week


Ours has come too, thank goodness.

No hassle with using it. Just follow the directions to the site, usually marked on the sign posts with small flower signs like the one you have on the badge. The signs usually direct you straight into the parking place. Site yourself and then go and see the owner if the time is appropriate. If it is lunchtime or everyone looks busy then try later.

Don't do as we did the first time we used FP. We drove to the address, into the farmyard and then, while the extended family were having their lunch, we did a 650 point turn to get back out again and go to the actual parking area nearby. They could not have been more charming or we more embarrassed !

I always thank the hosts next day before we go or, more usually if they are busy, leave a postcard from our home town with , I hope, a message of thanks.

G


----------



## merpb (May 10, 2005)

I recieved mine over a week ago.
Great service.


----------



## janni (May 1, 2005)

*France Passion*

Mine arrived Friday after about 6 weeks from ordering. Still waiting on ACSI. We leave next Tuesday!!
George


----------



## NJEBE (Dec 31, 2006)

I received mine last Thursday too,
Regards John


----------



## wiltshiredogwalker (Mar 16, 2007)

*france passion*

Ordered mine a week ago - direct off their website - arrived yesterday !


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

*French Passion*

HI just to let you al know my French Passion book arrived this morning so they are getting sent out. So you should be recieving yours soon, can't wait to get going.

Bernie


----------

